# Colony Traps



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm thinking this might be my ticket to some rats this winter, so I have 1 simple question.

What is the best bait for colony traps?


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Not saying it won't work but most use colonys without bait in runs,tight spots in cricks,ditch's ect..


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

They also work well for bottom edge sets. Use no bait.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Oooooooooo, see now I would've been feeling really bad going out there with baited sets! HAHAHA. Constantly learning something new about trapping, thanks guys!


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

I love the colony traps. They are fast to set, light, and fast to remove the rats and reset. The only downside is that they are bulky to carry unless you get our make collapsible ones. I ran with 2 dozen this year along with 3 dozen 110s and the colonies caught way more due to the numerous double and triple catches. You can't go wrong with them.

Chris
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

They are also cheap to make!


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Seldom said:


> They are also cheap to make!


Seldom, you've peaked my interest. Any idea of where I can find instructions on how to make them?


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Colony traps are east as pie to make. And as Seldom said ~ cheap!! And we trappers like cheap, lol. Here are some pics to give you an idea of how I make mine....

Here is a semi side view. There are one way doors at each end. The rat/mink goes in, and doesn't come out.











Here is a shot of one of the doors. As you can see the door is longer than the opening, so it will go up as the rat swims into it, but won't let him swim back out...










Here is a shot of one upside down. This is what I love about them. You just pick em up out of the water, flip em upside down, dump the rat or mink out, and put em back where they were. Much faster than a 110 










This is the seam put together with cage clips....











I buy the materials at tractor supply. I'm sure they aren't the cheapest, but they are convenient, and the prices aren't that bad. 

1 x 2 wire, 2 ft wide X 25 ft long is $29.99 This is enough for (10) 6" traps.
Cage clips are $4 per 200. Enough to make 20 traps out of. Total cost per trap is about $3.30 give or take a few cents. 

Whatever wire you go with, make sure it is good heavy wire. The cheap 1X1 wire they sell at TSC is terrible. I built a dozen one year, and they just can't take the abuse that the heavier 1x2 can. And believe me, after the time it takes to make a dozen of these things up, the last thing you want to do is to have to make them again. If you can find some heavy gauge 1x1 for a good price, pick it up and use it to make the doors with  

Hope this helps!

Chris


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Again, photos prove they are worth a 1000 words! Good job Chris.

I would think if anybody has a son or daughter who likes to accompany them trapping, building colony traps would be a fun thing to do together.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Chris and Seldom,

Thanks for taking the time to show me how this is done, and where to get the materials. I've got 10 days off after Christmas, and my ponds and lakes are frozen up good, so hopefully I will have some pics to share with you.

Thanks again!


----------

